# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  مصطلحات فنية ..........

## أميرة قوس النصر

مصطلحات فنية هامه
التربية الفنية : هي أنشطة تعليمية تساهم في تنمية شخصية المتعلم ، من خلال التعرف على عالم الحس و الاستئناس بالأعمال الفنية و الجمالية , و من خلال الممارسة و الإنتاج الفني .

اسكتش : رسم تحضيري مبدئي يضع فيه الفنان تصوراته او يسجل فيه حركة او لفته ويصحح بناء عليه افكاره

تكوين : الصياغة البنائية التي ترتب العلاقة بين العناصر التشكيلية وفقاً للقواعد الفنية

تصميم : مخطط مبدئي مدروس للعمل الفني 

بؤره بصرية : اشد مناطق العمل الفني جذبا للنظر

كروكي : رسم سريع لايتوخى الدقة لتركيزه على أبراز حركة ما آو رؤية خاصة

منياتير: لوحة مصغرة

سيمترية: توازن متماثل على جانبي محور ( ككفتى الميزان )

رومانتيكية: تجسيم وتضخيم المشاعر الفردية النبيلة والتأكيد على الجوانب التراجيدية والمأسوية

تمبرا: ألوان بديلة للألوان الزيتية تستخدم في تركيبها مادة راتنجية غروية للتثبيت وتصلح للتصوير الجدارى 

جواش : ألوان تخفف بالماء أكثر كثافة من الالوان المائية وتستخدم في التصميم في الغالب

اكريليك : ألوان صناعية تحتفظ برونقها بعد جفافها وتحتاج لمهارة خاصة لصعوبة تعديل خلطها على اللوحة نظرا لسرعة جفافها 

ريليف: نحت بارز لا يرى من ثلاث جهات كالنحت المكتمل الاستدارة

عناصر التصميم : 

اولاً : النقطة : هي ابسط العناصر التصميمية ،فقد تدل النقطة على المكان وحده ، كما أن النقطة لا أبعاد لها من الناحية الهندسية ،أي ليس لها طول وعرض أو عمق ، ويميل معظم الناس إلى رؤية النقطة كشكل دائري ، كما أن النقطة لا تظهر أي اتجاه إذا استخدمت منفرده.
او هي موضع في حيز او فراغ ليس له طول او عرض او عمق .
___________________________________

ثانياً : الخط : هو الأثر الناتج من تحريك نقطة في مسار ، أو هو تتابع مجموعة من النقاط المتجاورة والخط له مكان واتجاه وهو عنصر من عناصر التصميم ذات الدور الرئيسي والهام في بناء العمل الفني ويوجد في الطبيعة بصور كثيرة ومتنوعة في معظم أشكالها ، ومن أشكاله :
-1 خطوط بسيطة : (( مستقيمة - غير مستقيمة )).

-2خطوط مركبة : (( أساسها خط مستقيم – أساسها خط غير مستقيم – تجمع بينهما ))
** وهذه التقسيمات أوليه ولها تقسيمات فرعية مثل :
خط (( أفقي – راسي – منحني – مقوس – انسيابي – مائل – منكسر – متوازي - متعامد 00000الخ )) 
___________________________________

ثالثاً : المساحة : هي بيان لحركة الخط في اتجاه مخالف لاتجاهه الذاتي ويشكل الخط مساحة والمساحة لها طول وعرض و ليس لها عمق وقد تكون مساحة اولية لاشكال هندسية منتظمة كالمربع او المثلث المتساوي الاضلاع او الدائرة .

والمساحات المتعددة في العمل الفني المصمم تختلف عن بعضها في عدة نواحي هي :
* عددها : (( اي عدد المساحات التي تدخل في حدود التصميم))
* حجمها : (( اي اصغر او اكبر المساحات بالنسبة لبعضها البعض وبالنسبة للمساحات الكلية للعمل الفني ))
* موقعها : (( اي موقع المساحات بالنسبة لحدود ايطار العمل الفني وموقعها بالنسبة لغيرها ))
* شكلها : (( اي شكل المساحات فالمساحة قد تكون مربعاً او مثلثاً او اي شكل هندسي اخر مفرد , وقد تكون نتيجة لدمج اكثر من شكل هندسي مع اجراء بعض التجريب والتعديل والحذف والاضافة لانتاج مساحه ذات طابع خاص))

** وتتخذ الاشكال في الفن عدداً من التصنيفات :
- 1 اشكــــال هندسية .
- 2 اشكــــال عضويه .
3 - اشكــــال طبيعية .
- 4 اشكــــال مجردة .
- 5 اشكــــال تمثيلية .
- 6 اشكــــال غير تمثيلية .
-7 اشكــــال موضوعية .
- 8 اشكــــال غير موضوعية .
___________________________________

رابعاً : الحجم : هو بيان حركة المستوى (( السطح )) في اتجاه مخالف لاتجاهه الذاتي ويشكل حجم التكوين وله طول وعرض وعمق وليس له وزن ويحدد مقدار الحيز الذي يشغلة الحجم من الفراغ ، ويمكن انتاج هيئات فراغية اوليه منه كالمربع من تكرار الملث المتساوي الاضلاع اربع مرات
كما يمكن الوصول الى اشكال ثنائية نتيجة لدمج مسطحا تشكلية كالمربع و المثلث لانشاء المخروط.
وتنقسم الاشكال المجسمة الى :
* هندسي منتظم .
* هندسي شبه منتظم .
* هندسي غير منتظم .
* هندسي يتسم بالعضوية . 
___________________________________


خامساً : اللون : هو ذلك التأثير الفسيولوجي الناتج عن شبكية العين سواء كان ناتجاً عن المادة الصباغة الملونة او عن الضوء الملون ، فهو اذن احساس وليس له اي وجود خارج الجهاز العصبي للكائنات الحية .
وله ثلاثة خواص هي :
1- كنة اللون : يقصد بها اصل اللون وهي تلك الصفة التي نميز ونفرق بها بين لون واخر .
2- قيمة اللون : يقصد بها درجة اللون التي يتصف بها اللون اى التي نقصد بها ان هذا اللون فاتح او غامق .
3- الكرومـــا : يقصد بها الصفة التي تدل على مدى نقاء اللون اى درجة تشبعة او مقدار اختلاطه بالالوان المحايدة (( ابيض ** درجات الرمادي ** اسود))

دائرة الألوان :
تختلف دوائر الألوان ، وتضم دائرة الألوان :

1- الألوان الأساسية (الأولية) :
وهي التي لا يمكن الحصول عليها عن طريق خلط لونين أساسيين ، وهي ثلاثة
ألوان : الأحمر 
الأصفر 
الأزرق
وهي أساس التي نراها في الكون .

-2 الألوان الثانوية :
وهي التي تنتج عن طريق خلط لونين أساسيين ، وهي ثلاثة ألوان : 
احمر + أصفر = برتقالي.
أحمر + أزرق = بنفسجي .
أزرق + أصفر = أخضر .

-3 الألوان المشتقة (الثلاثية) :
وهي التي تنتج نتيجة خلط لون ثانوي مع اللون الأساسي المجاور له ، وهي ستة ألوان :
احمر2 + أصفر = أحمر برتقالي.
أحمر2 + أزرق = أحمر بنفسجي .
أزرق 2+ أصفر = أزرق أخضر .
احمر + أصفر2 = أصفر برتقالي.
أحمر + أزرق2 =أزرق بنفسجي .
أزرق + أصفر2 =أصفر أخضر .


تباين الألوان ( تضاد الألوان ) : هي الظاهرة التي تزيد من اختلاف الألوان عند تجاورها ، وتزداد قوة التباين عند ارتفاع زيادة الاختلاف ، ويمكن أن نطلق التباين في الفن عند تجاور :
1-الأبيض مع الأسود .
2- تجاور الفاتح مع الغامق من نفس اللون، مثل (سماوي - كحلي)
3- الألوان المتقابلة في دائرة الألوان وهي (الأزرق والبرتقالي) (الأصفر والبنفسجي) (الأحمر والأخضر)

الألوان الحيادية :
هي الأبيض والاسود ، وناتج خلطهما ، والرماديات الناتجه عن خلط الأوان الاساسية الثلاثة مع بعضها ، وتتسم اللوان الحيادية بكونها :
- غير متواجدة على دائرة الألوان .
- كما لا لون لها .
- تتفق مع أي مجموعة لونيه .

الألوان الساخنة والباردة :
عموماً هناك اختلاف في التسمية ن ولكن ابي اوضح لكم المفهوم 

يقصد بالألوان الباردة : لون السماء والماء والثلج ، وتشعرنا بالبرودة، وتشمل (النيلي القريب من الازرق- الازرق- الازرق المخضر – الاخضر –البنفسجي المزرق)

يقصد بالألوان الساخنة : لون الشمس الدم والنار ، وتشعرنا بالدفئ، وتشمل (الأحمر- الصفر – البرتقالي – البرتقالي المصفر- البرتقالي المحمر – البنفسجي المحمر )

الألوان المتكاملة : 
هي الألوان المتقابلة في دائرة الالوان 

( الأزرق ويكمله البرتقالي)
( الأصفر ويكمله البنفسجي)
( الأحمر ويكمله الأخضر )

الألوان المتوافقة (المنسجمة)
هي مجموعة اللوان التي تؤثر على العين تأثير ساراً وممتع ، وتتصف بالارتباط والوحدة والتناغم ، بالرغم من الاختلاف الواضح بينهما ، مثل :

1- كل ثلاثة ألوان متجاورة على دائرة الألوان (الأصفر – الاصفر البرتقالي – البرتقالي – البرتقالي المحمر – الأحمر – الأحمر المزرق – الأزرق- الأزرق المخضر – الأخضر – الأخضر المصفر – الأصفر .. وهكذا دورة ثانية)
2- مجموعة الرماديات .
3- مجموعة الألوان الترابية (البني الفاتح – البني الغامق – البيج ...وهكذا) 

الملمس :
تعبير يدل على المظهر الخارجي المميز لأسطح المواد اى الصفة المميزة لخصائص أسطح المواد التي تتشكل عن طريق المكونات الداخلية والخارجية وعن طريق ترتيب جزيئاته ونظم إنشائها في نسق يتضح من خلالها السمات العامة للسطوح .

** وهي :
ملامس من حيث الدرجة : (( ناعمة – خشنة – منتظمة – غير منتظمة )) 
ملامس من حيث النوع : (( حقيقية – ايهاميه )) 
الملامس الحقيقية : (( هي التي نستطيع ان ندركها من حيث حاسة اللمس والبصر نتيجة تباين مظهرها السطحي ))

** وتنقسم الملامس الحقيقية إلى :
1- ملامس طبيعية . (( عناصر نباتية - عناصر حيوانية – جماد))

2- ملامس صناعية . وهي كما يلي : 

1- (( يمكن ان تتحقق عن طريق استخدام تقنية الحفر))
2- (( يمكن ان تتحقق عن طريق العجائن اللونية)) 
3- (( يمكن ان تتحقق عن طريق تقنية التوليف )) 
4- (( يمكن ان تتحقق عن طريق تقنية البصمة ))

الملامس الايهاميه : (( هي التي يمكن ادراكها بحاسة البصر دون ان نستطيع تميزها عن طريق اللمس ويعرف هذا النوع بالملمس ذو البعدين ))


** اسس التصميم :

* التوازن و الحركة :هو الحالة التي تتعادل فيها القوى المتضادة أي انه يتضمن العلاقات بين الأوزان ، وان مفهوم الاتزان هو موازنة جميع الأجزاء والعناصر في مساحة التشكيل المصمم وعلى ذلك فان هناك ثلاثة انواع لنظام التوازن :
1- الاتزان المحوري .
2- الاتزان الوهمي .
3- الاتزان الإشعاعي . 

* الوحدة والترابط :هو ترابط أجزاء العمل الفني فيما بينها لتكون كلاً واحداً .
والمقصود بالوحدة في العمل الفني انه يحتوي على نظام خاص من العلاقات وتترابط اجزاءه حتى يمكن ادراكه من خلال وحدته في نظام متسق متآلف يخضع معه كل التفاصيل لمنهج واحد .

* الإيقاع :هو تردد الحركة بصورة منتظمة تجمع بين الوحدة و التغيير .
وهو تنظيم للفواصل الموجودة بين وحدات العمل الفني .
وهو تعبير عن الحركة ويتحقق عن طريق تكرار الاشكال بغير اله وبستخدلم العناصر الفنية .

* ايقاع من خلال التكرار .
* ايقاع من خلال التدرج .
* ايقاع من خلال التنوع .
* ايقاع من خلال الاستمرار .

التنقيط : هو وضع مجموعة من النقاط حول بعض لرسم شكل محدد وتكون هذه النقاط إما متقاربة أو متباعدة وذك لإضافة لمسات جمالية للشكل المحدد .

الأشكال الهندسية :هي أشكال مجردة لا تمثل أو تحاكي موضوعاً خارجياً في الطبيعة ،وهي تنقسم إلى ثلاثة 
أنماط لطريقة انتظامها :
1- أشكال منتظمة .
2- أشكال شبة منتظمة .
3- أشكال غير منتظمة .

المثلث :هو ذلك الشكل الهندسي المكون من ثلاثة أضلاع وثلاثة زوايا وله ثلاثة أنواع هي :
1 مثلث متساوي الساقين .
2-مثلث متساوي الأضلاع . 
3- مثلث قائم الزاوية .

المربع:هو ذلك الشكل الهندسي المكون من اربعة أضلاع و له اربعة زوايا قائمة .

المستطيل :هو ذلك الشكل الهندسي المكون من اربعة أضلاع كل ضلعين متقابلين متساويين وله اربعة زوايا قائمة .

الشكل : هو الرمز الذي يصف الشيء ويحدده .

هندسيه : هي الاشياء التي تكون مبنيه على عنصرين من عناصر العمل الفني وهما النقط والخط . 




الماجيك كلر: هي فئة من الالوان التي تحمل خاصية الشفافيه بمعنى انك يمكن ان تغطى مساحة لونية معينه ( كالجسم مثلا ) فتعطيك لون شفاف مع المحافظة على تقاسيم الجسم ودون التأثير على الألوان السابقة .
ومن خصائص الوان الماجيك كلر : 
1- الشفافية 2- سهولة المزج 3- الماحفظة على العناصر الاساسية 4- هى من فئة الالوان المطفية

النحاس : هو مادة فلزية غير حديدية اى لا تحتوي على عنصر الحديد ولا يتأثر بالمغناطيس ويتآكل عند تعرضه للرطوبة لوقت تطويل ، وهو سهل الطرق والتعديل .

البالت : القطعه التى تكون من الخشب او البلاستيك وتوضع عليها الالوان استعداد للرسم..

المنظور الخطي : هو رسم الأشياء ليست كما هي في الحقيقة ولكن كما تبدو لعين الناظر.


التراكب overlapping : هو عملية تغطية الوحدات المكونة للتصميم بوحدات أخرى بحيث يحجب بعضها أجزاء من وحدات بعضها الآخر بطريقة تحافظ على وحدة التكوين .

الأسس : fundamentalsهي أصول وقوانين العلاقة الإنشائية في بناء العمل الفني وخطة التنظيم التي تقرر الطريقة التي يجب جمع العناصر بها لإنتاج تأثير معين .

القواعد rules :هي مجموعة النظم والضوابط التي يحكم بها الشكل الصحيح وفق مقاييس ونسب معينة متفق عليها تحدد قيمتها الجمالية .

بؤره بصريه : اشد مناطق العمل الفني جذبا للنظر .

تقنية الرفع : هي تغيير الطبيعة اللون بازالة جزء منه عن سطح الورقة بواسطة الممحاة او الاسفنجة . 

المزيج الضوئي : هو اللون الناتج من وضع طبقة لونية فوق الأخرى أو وضع لون بجوار الآخر بدلامن مزجمهما معا على الورقة . 

التناغم اللوني : هو مقدار درجة الضوء المنعكس على سطح معين . 

نغم اللون : هوالعلاقة بين الغامق والفاتح أو الدرجات المتفاوتة بين الغامق والفاتح للون الواحد. 

الحماية بالشمع : تقنية تستعمل فيهاه الألوان الشمعية أوقطعة من الشمع لحماية مناطق معينة في الموضوع تجنبا لتسرب أي لون الى لون اخر والتاثير علية . 

سكرافيتو : تقنية يستعمل فيها المشرط أوالشفرة لتجريف أوازالة بغض الألوان الجافة من على سطح الورقة بحيث تعطي تأثيرات لونية معينة. 

كثافة اللون : هي درجة نقاء أو شدة اللون وتتغير كثافة أي لون بحسب مزجة مع لون اخر.

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يعطيكي العافيه 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا مها :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

شكرا مها

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Theplague

يسلموو يا مها

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

يسلموا يديك انسة مها :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

معلومات جداً قيمة ومفيدة 
شكراً لك مها على هذه المعلومات
 ويعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*معلومات قيمة جداً 
أتمنى الفائدة للجميع 
الله يعطيكِ العافية*

----------


## &روان&

عنجد في اشياء هلا عرفت معناها 
يسلمووووووووووووو كتير

----------

